
Researchers Say PDFs Are 'Unfit for Human Consumption' - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3az4dy/researchers-say-pdfs-are-unfit-for-human-consumption
======
refresher
The article mentioned was discussed a few days ago here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24108950)

